# Wooden pin brush



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I was looking for an anti-static brush for my dogs and came across a wooden pin brush that claimed to be so but at £25, couldn't justify it. Just been to boots and bought one for £8 made from bamboo, wasn't even sure it would go through the coat, but it does and the dogs just sat there and let me brush them, usually I have to have hold of their collars or they run away, not sure I agree with the anti-static claim but its bambo not olive wood.

Has any one used a wood pin brush before, how did you find it?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I used one of these in the early days and found it very good. It was from a pet shop and not that expensive. However, my dog's coat has become too thick for most brushes and I now use a Karlie comb - basically like an afro comb - that is brilliant for getting through the hair. I have a Les Pooches brush also but even that can be a struggle!


----------

